# El modelo matemático que dice que es posible volver al pasado



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2021)

El modelo matemático que dice que es posible volver al pasado y soluciona un problema que enfrentan estas teorías o ¿ Como evitar paradojas temporales ?​

Carlos Serrano (@carliserrano)​
BBC News Mundo​
16 noviembre 2020​

​*Imagina que tienes una máquina del tiempo con la que puedes viajar al pasado.*

En este momento, tendrías la posibilidad de viajar a finales de 2019 y evitar que se desatara la *pandemia *de coronavirus.
Tu misión sería encontrarte con el paciente cero, justo antes de que se contagiara y comenzara a esparcir el virus.
Suena bien, ¿no? El problema es que un pequeño detalle te impediría completar esa misión.
Es cierto que algunas interpretaciones de la física teórica afirman que viajar en el tiempo es posible.

Einstein, por ejemplo, era consciente de que sus ecuaciones permitían, en principio, viajar en el tiempo.
Esa posibilidad teórica, sin embargo, se choca con lo que los científicos llaman una "Paradoja", que haría lógicamente imposible que el viaje se pudiera realizar.
Esas paradojas son un aguafiestas para los entusiastas de los viajes en el tiempo, pero ahora, una nueva investigación afirma que es posible "esquivarlas"*.*

¿Qué son estas paradojas y por qué este nuevo estudio afirma que es posible evitarlas para poder viajar al pasado?

Un nieto que asesina a su abuelo​Para entender qué es una paradoja, volvamos a la historia de la pandemia.
Si viajas al pasado y evitas que el paciente cero se contagie, inmediatamente se crea una paradoja.
Es decir, si logras detener el inicio de la pandemia, hoy no tendríamos pandemia, por lo tanto, no tendrías motivo para viajar al pasado, entonces no viajarías al pasado y no podrías impedir que se desatara la pandemia.

Esa es la paradoja, un bucle infinito que crea una inconsistencia lógica y que destruye la ilusión de los viajes en el tiempo.
Hay muchas paradojas, pero esta es una de las más famosas.
Se le llama la "paradoja del abuelo", porque su versión original plantea un escenario en el que un nieto viaja al pasado para matar a su abuelo antes de que tuviera a su padre.

El problema es que si mata a su abuelo, el viajero nunca podría haber nacido.
Si no puede nacer, no puede viajar, así que el viaje en el tiempo tampoco sería posible.
Esquivar la paradoja​Para resolver esta paradoja se han propuesto varios ejercicios mentales, pero ahora, dos investigadores en Australia, proponen una solución matemática para evitarla.

Los investigadores querían analizar cómo se comporta la dinámica de un cuerpo, es decir, su movimiento en el espacio-tiempo, al entrar en una curva de viaje al pasado.
Para eso crearon un modelo matemático con el que calcularon que un "agente" que entra en un bucle de viaje al pasado, puede tomar distintos caminos sin que se altere el resultado de sus acciones.
Su ejercicio abstracto muestra que varios agentes pueden comunicarse en el pasado y el presente, sin que haya una relación causa efecto.

Eso significa que "los eventos se ajustan a sí mismos, de manera que siempre habrá una única solución consistente", le dice a BBC Mundo Germain Tobar, estudiante de física en la Universidad Queensland y autor del estudio, que estuvo supervisado por el profesor Fabio Costa, filósofo y físico teórico.

*¿Y qué significa esto?*

Volviendo al ejemplo de la pandemia, lo que dice el estudio es que si viajas al pasado podrías hacer lo que quisieras, pero sería imposible que cambiaras el resultado de los hechos.

Es decir, tendrías libre albedrío, pero no podrías evitar que se desatara la pandemia.
Podría ocurrir, por ejemplo, que mientras tratas de detener al paciente cero, sea otra persona la que se contagie, o incluso tú mismo.
Según el modelo de Tobar, los hechos más relevantes se calibrarían constantemente para evitar cualquier inconsistencia (paradoja) y así llegar siempre a un mismo resultado, en este caso, el inicio de la pandemia.

Comprender el universo​El estudio de Tobar es aplicable solo de manera abstracta en el campo de las matemáticas.
"Es un trabajo interesante", le dice a BBC Mundo Chris Fewster, profesor de matemáticas en la Universidad de York, quien estudia modelos de viajes en el tiempo.

Fewster, sin embargo, advierte que ahora "falta ver si las condiciones abstractas que han impuesto (los autores) se cumplen dentro de las teorías de la física actualmente conocidas".
Tobar dice que ese es precisamente el reto que tienen ahora: poner a prueba su modelo en un escenario de la física.
Por ahora, aunque su trabajo está lejos de lograr que los viajes en el tiempo sean una realidad, Tobar dice que es un avance para entender mejor las leyes que rigen el universo.









						El modelo matemático que dice que es posible viajar en el tiempo (y soluciona un problema que enfrentan estas teorías) - BBC News Mundo
					

Viajar en el tiempo puede ser teóricamente posible, pero una paradoja puede complicarlo. Un nuevo estudio afirma que resolvió ese problema, al menos en el mundo de las matemáticas.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## aitopes (Dic 10, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es decir, tendrías libre albedrío, pero no podrías evitar que se desatara la pandemia.
> Podría ocurrir, por ejemplo, que mientras tratas de detener al paciente cero, sea otra persona la que se contagie, o incluso tú mismo.
> Según el modelo de Tobar, los hechos más relevantes se calibrarían constantemente para evitar cualquier inconsistencia (paradoja) y así llegar siempre a un mismo resultado, en este caso, el inicio de la pandemia.


"los hechos más relevantes se calibrarían constantemente...." 
Ahi hace un poco agua la teoría. Lo de "relevante" es sumamente subjetivo. 
Que el paciente cero sea uno u otro quizás no sea relevante para historia humana vista dentro de 1 siglo, pero para el tipo que le pasó (o le dejpo de pasar), su familias, etc, el pasado ha cambiado, y de manera sumamente relevante.
Desde ese punto de vista, cualquier cambio, por minúsculo que sea, tiene relevancia.

Como a todo fanático de la ciencia ficción, me gustó el hilo. ¿Hay mas? 

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 31, 2021)

Pues...interaccionar con ese pasado, a través de una "existencia paralela", y que hay que crear en este instante mismo. No se especula ante la posibilidad de una partícula, tenga su homónima en forma de antimateria?  De hecho, creo que ya se ha constatado empíricamente. Se lo preguntaremos a Nimoy, porque el capitan James J. Kirk  no tiene ni p... idea!!!


----------



## paliz (Dic 31, 2021)

La forma de evitar las paradojas sería crear un nuevo universo al iniciar el viaje hacia el pasado, aunque esto tendría mas concordancia con la teoría del multiverso, por lo que siguiendo el razonamiento, no estaríamos viajando hacia nuestro pasado, sino, al pasado de otra dimensión con una causalidad diferente a la nuestra.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 2, 2022)

Creo que es importante comprender la función de las matemáticas y la física por ejemplo.

Las matemáticas son un "lenguaje" que permite describir un modelo, de investigar sus propiedades, comprobar que lo que es asumido en ese momento es cubierto por el modelo. Si las matemáticas describen correctamente los hechos conocidos hasta ese momento entonces el modelo se dice cubre lo conocido. El otro importante aspecto y que es adaptable a la pregunta expresada para este hilo, es asumir nuevas propiedades del modelo a razón de evaluaciones que aplican este modelo. La parte Higgs es un ejemplo del éxito de predecir propiedades del modelo y confirmar la existencia de algo que conforma lo predecido.

Pero de igual importancia y relevancia es el de propiedades que se asumen a razón de aplicar las matemáticas y el de fallar en confirmar la existencia de tales propiedades, Otro aspecto de similar importancia es entender la implicación de resultados matemáticos que quedan como indefinidos a razón de las reglas que se aplican en las matemáticas. Una es la de resultados del valor "infinito , o de cero. Así matemáticas las dimensiones físicas del primer momento del "Bang" que lleva a los temas que aplican las matemáticas en este contexto. En el primer momento del Bang las dimensiones son las de un punto matemático, de la magnitud cero. Como consecuencia otras propiedades físicas del universo en ese momento inicial son infinitas. La conclusión de estos valores es que las leyes de la física no son aplicables. Similar es lo que se decía del hueco negro.

Eso es para mi uno de los aspectos mas fascinantes de la física teórica. Es la presión de encontrar, definir un modelo físico en el cual las reglas de la física son aplicables. Esta presión obliga a dedicarse a un tema específico que viola las reglas definidas en este momento y especular un nuevo modelo adecuado. Son estos procesos que llevan a grandes avances en la física por ejemplo. Y así se empieza a tratar de comprobar un nuevo modelo de forma experimental.

Por eso, mi opinión personal, es que el viajar por el tiempo es uno de esos ejercicios teóricos que fascinan al aficionado a la física, pero que son de limitado valor para avanzar en la ciencia de la física. Es mas, el jugar con teorías no posibles de forma práctica, puede hacer uno ciego de los conceptos que se van desarrollando en la física teórica. La materia y la energía negra, no mas un nombre para algo no cubierto por las físicas teóricas y experimentales, es la investigación que quizá la "realidad" descrita por la física actual pudiera ser diferente y que las propiedades del universo y su espacio cuadridimensional basa en asumir un espacio equivocado. Uso el término "equivocado" por no encontrar un término mas adecuado.

La física es una ciencia que no describe la "realidad", sino que crea y desarrolla modelos dentro de los cuales nos brinda leyes que nos permiten actual basándose en ellas. Así la realidad percebida por el aficionado no es la realidad, solo es un modelo adecuado. De allí se deduce que especulaciones como aquella de "jugar" con el concepto del viaje por el tiempo. Entretenido, muy adecuado para libros y películas de ciencia ficción, pero nubla la actitud para comprender las preguntas que las físicas actuales nos confrontan.

Un tal juego que me gusta hacer para mi es lo que pudiera ser si el universo es un multiverso con infinitas variedades. Que sería, si nos ingeniamos un experimento que pudiera ser realizable, por ejemplo para viajar por el tiempo, si nuestro universo tuviera propiedades dentro de las cuales tal viaje fuera posible. No sería imaginable que dentro de la gama de variedades de los multiversos tal universo con tales propiedades existiera, que permitiera realizar viajes por el tiempo. Y quién podría decir que tal variedad de universo resulta ser aquel en el que nosotros nos encontramos tuviera tales propiedades? Eso lo sabríamos si nuestro universo tuviera tales propiedades y nosotros en este universo somos los que los realizan. Como escribí, el jugar con las opciones de la realidad física también a mi me fascinan.


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 2, 2022)

La cuestión es si, el tiempo- lo "que trascurre" entre dos acontecimientos, es igual en el modelo a estudiar. Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta la ciencia, cada vez avanza exponencialmente. Los fenómenos dependen de ese tº. y si es aplicable en cualquier "lugar" del universo físico que se pueda medir/cuantificar. No Obstante nos metemos en campos de la metafísica/ filosofía...una mera especulación del corto entendimiento humano. ¡ Acaso un insecto u otro animal superior, es capaz de interactuar con el mundo físico y real que le rodea!

  A nivel "local" un humano si puede, redirigir o motivar a un cambio en el comportamiento de ese ser vivo. Se puede enseñar a una cucaracha a que reaccione frente a la luz, las vibraciones y sobre todo a los olores. Al revés; una mosca que incordia, nos hace reaccionar frente a su "comportamiento" molesto. Ella no es consciente de nuestro humor, aunque al final se fatal para su existencia.

Pues bien. La naturaleza, el cosmos y sus Leyes..   están fuera de nuestra comprensión, limitada como seres humanos, tanto como la mosca cojonera lo esta, de nuestra vivencia frente a ella. Una mente o existencia privilegiada, que interactuara, que percibiera esa realidad que nos es común a todos los habitantes de este planeta Tierra. Con otro nivel psíquico, no solo cuantitativo, si no con atribuciones supra-humanos, quizá pudiera aproximarse a lo que los físicos teóricos buscan en el CERN. Vamos dando palos de ciego, y poco a poco tan solo nos aproximamos a esa delgada capa que el conocimiento humano, es capaz de analizar..y que cuando mas descubrimos, mas preguntas nos planteamos.

  La humanidad es producto de una evolución. Obviamente somos producto de un acontecimiento único. Eso dicen...pero ¡Y si no es verdad! Lo limitado de nuestro conocimiento, no debería aventurarse a dar por cierto fenómenos, que nuestros ojos no alcanzan a "visualizar" de manera universal puesto que nuestro cerebro no es capaz de procesar. Intentarías explicar a un simio lo que es el ciclo de Crebs, o un fenómeno tan natural como la desintegración de un mineral radioactivo..., una reacción metabólica y ya no digo, sobre fenómenos de índole antropológico/social.

   No me rompo la cabeza. Procuro rodearme de "juguetes", que a mi manera me hagan sentir menos vacío,  sienta disfrutar de mis sentidos, auto-sugestionarme de que después d e la muerte hay algo mejor que éste y pueda dar respuesta a los interrogantes, y compartir la vida con mis congéneres en paz interior y felicidad compartida.  Feliz Año 2022...


Jose -El Pletinas dijo:


> La cuestión es si, el tiempo- lo "que trascurre" entre dos acontecimientos, es igual en el modelo a estudiar. Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta la ciencia, cada vez avanza exponencialmente. Los fenómenos dependen de ese tº. y si es aplicable en cualquier "lugar" del universo físico que se pueda medir/cuantificar. No Obstante nos metemos en campos de la metafísica/ filosofía...una mera especulación del corto entendimiento humano. ¡ Acaso un insecto u otro animal superior, es capaz de interactuar con el mundo físico y real que le rodea!
> 
> A nivel "local" un humano si puede, redirigir o motivar a un cambio en el comportamiento de ese ser vivo. Se puede enseñar a una cucaracha a que reaccione frente a la luz, las vibraciones y sobre todo a los olores. Al revés; una mosca que incordia, nos hace reaccionar frente a su "comportamiento" molesto. Ella no es consciente de nuestro humor, aunque al final sea fatal para su existencia.
> 
> ...





Jose -El Pletinas dijo:


> La cuestión es si, el tiempo- lo "que trascurre" entre dos acontecimientos, es igual en el modelo a estudiar. Los medios tecnológicos con los que cuenta la ciencia, cada vez avanza exponencialmente. Los fenómenos dependen de ese tº. y si es aplicable en cualquier "lugar" del universo físico que se pueda medir/cuantificar. No Obstante nos metemos en campos de la metafísica/ filosofía...una mera especulación del corto entendimiento humano. ¡ Acaso un insecto u otro animal superior, es capaz de interactuar con el mundo físico y real que le rodea!
> 
> A nivel "local" un humano si puede, redirigir o motivar a un cambio en el comportamiento de ese ser vivo. Se puede enseñar a una cucaracha a que reaccione frente a la luz, las vibraciones y sobre todo a los olores. Al revés; una mosca que incordia, nos hace reaccionar frente a su "comportamiento" molesto. Ella no es consciente de nuestro humor, aunque al final se fatal para su existencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 4, 2022)

...ahora reflexionando..al estilo Heidegeriano...Sí, es cierto. ¡Hay otros mundos, pero...están en éste!


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 17, 2022)

Es más teoría en definitiva, pero no hechos concretos que lo puedan lograr.
Muchos consideran que si los viajes temporales fuesen posibles, serían peligrosos (sobretodo hacía el pasado) y por ende serían ilegales.


----------

